# OMG Pig Sty Golf GTI



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This was a request from the Trading Estate Owners son.....

Can you do the inside of my car please? Yeh be delighted to said I, I had Friday afternoon free so why not. :doublesho

As you will see from the first couple of Pictures the weather did not help the process. So I ended up in a dark unit (mine was full) on the estate with just one 8ft 125watt Flor Lamp. (if you know anything about lighting the old T12 lamps do not like cold weather)

Anyway on to the Job in hand.

Washed the car outside my unit in the Artic Cold (as it was as bad on the outside as it was on the inside) before moving it into the dark unit I would be in for the rest of the afternoon.

Process.

Removed all the excess items and all the mats.

Vacuumed with Henry and used George for the wet Extraction. Used Spary can AS Bio Brisk on the Headlining and some stains on the seats. The Extractor solution was Autoday Auto Valet.

Plastics were cleaned with Planet Polish APC and then dressed with their Satin Interior Dressing.

The drivers footwell area was a nightmare to bring back to anywhere near satisfactory. It was the best I could so with the time I had available.
As it was an interior only I did not do the door shuts (I don't think I would have had the time anyway) and as a result they do stick out like a sore thumb. After the pictures were taken I did finish the internal door rubbers which did improve the look from the pictures.

The only other issue I had is I could not find my little crevice tool that I use for the cleaning and dressing the vents. I will be finishing these off on Saturday as I like customers to be happy with the results.

The client was over the moon with the turnaround however I was not 100% happy, but this was down to the available light I had to work with and the fact I could have improved it if I had better light.

Have a look at the piccies I welcome any comments.































































































































Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG, well done is all I can manage at the moment. Im still in a state of shock.


----------



## Craigus (Jan 22, 2009)

that is quite impressive to get it back looking like that!

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

conor.pharrell said:


> OMG, well done is all I can manage at the moment. Im still in a state of shock.


Cheers Mate. It was one hell of an afternoon I can tell you.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Craigus said:


> that is quite impressive to get it back looking like that!
> 
> Well done mate :thumb:


Cheers Bud.:thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

great turnaround, looks 100% better :thumb: can't believe some people can drive around in cars like that.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic, yet another level of mess in a car that looks sooo much better when completed, looks like it could do with a full shampooing, but a great result for the time you had


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ukimportz said:


> great turnaround, looks 100% better :thumb: can't believe some people can drive around in cars like that.


Yeh, I know mate. It beggers belief, I could not be like it myself:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice work mate!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> nice work mate!


Cheers Bud:thumb:


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

A very impressive turn around, some people really do take the ****!!!

Good Work


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jamezm said:


> A very impressive turn around, some people really do take the ****!!!
> 
> Good Work


Think I will take a closer look at the car next time before agreeing to work like this:thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

**** Minger Alert **** Minger Alert!

Blimey that was a mess, nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work, that guy needs a van and not a car

Hope you get a lock on your rates for the unit if you did this for the guy's son


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ade33 said:


> **** Minger Alert **** Minger Alert!
> 
> Blimey that was a mess, nice job mate :thumb:


Cheers Mate.:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice work, that guy needs a van and not a car
> 
> Hope you get a lock on your rates for the unit if you did this for the guy's son


It's Ironic that. The rates went up about 4 weeks before I did the job. Perhaps I should have done the car sooner:lol:


----------



## DEEJAY (Sep 6, 2008)

wow, talk about making a silk purse out of a pigs ear, that was a mess, you done very well:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

DEEJAY said:


> wow, talk about making a silk purse out of a pigs ear, that was a mess, you done very well:thumb::thumb:


Thanks very much mate:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a turn around :doublesho - that poor golf has been abused to hell and back...!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yetizone said:


> What a turn around :doublesho - that poor golf has been abused to hell and back...!


It is a Dog!! It runs like a pig as well. I would love to get my hands on the outside as the paint is in need of some serious TLC. I think he is part EXing it on a new car so he is not to worried about the outside however as you can see the dealer would have passed out if he'd seen the inside as it was. :lol:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

i am tilting my hat to you sir !!!! you deserve a medal after that !! top work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is very kind sir!! Much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bloody hell, awesome job!!!

That was such a state!! :doublesho


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

QUIXXMAN said:


> It is a Dog!! It runs like a pig as well. I would love to get my hands on the outside as the paint is in need of some serious TLC. I think he is part EXing it on a new car so he is not to worried about the outside however as you can see the dealer would have passed out if he'd seen the inside as it was. :lol:


Only a guess, but at the state of the car I'd say the owner must be a Zoo Keeper - who often transports livestock - lots of livestock - bears - walruses - baboons and other indescribably furry smelly varmit's ...!!! :lol:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

absolute brilliant turnaround there thats probably the best interior clean ive seen in the showroom so far this year :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Only a guess, but at the state of the car I'd say the owner must be a Zoo Keeper - who often transports livestock - lots of livestock - bears - walruses - baboons and other indescribably furry smelly varmit's ...!!! :lol:


:lol:

Looks like it

Great turnaround. Must be more satisfying to do something so minging and clearly seeing the results of your effort, rather than something that is already clean so your hard work is less likely to be noticed?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> absolute brilliant turnaround there thats probably the best interior clean ive seen in the showroom so far this year :thumb:


Thanks to Matrix Guy. Keeps you motivated on jobs like this:thumb:

Appreciate your comments as well Jason, as I said above, in my book could do with a bit more work however it was quite satisfying when you consider the dark enviroment I was in as well as the time scale:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Only a guess, but at the state of the car I'd say the owner must be a Zoo Keeper - who often transports livestock - lots of livestock - bears - walruses - baboons and other indescribably furry smelly varmit's ...!!! :lol:


Brilliant Mate. :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> :lol:
> 
> Looks like it
> 
> Great turnaround. Must be more satisfying to do something so minging and clearly seeing the results of your effort, rather than something that is already clean so your hard work is less likely to be noticed?


Thanks Mate.

You are dead right:thumb:


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice work. My daughters Guinea Pig cage is cleaner than those first shots. :doublesho


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Great work :thumb:

We all moan about doing cars in this state sometimes...but they are very satisfying once you've finnished, and the look on the owners face makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

What is the front spoiler on your Accord? 

Oh and Golf is a good job too!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That was disgusting, but top job there mate well done :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cracking work mate, looks like a different car now :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tybo said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> We all moan about doing cars in this state sometimes...but they are very satisfying once you've finnished, and the look on the owners face makes it all worthwhile


I must admit it was hard work, but you are right, more satisfaction on tougher jobs:thumb:



Mr Sparkle said:


> What is the front spoiler on your Accord?
> 
> Oh and Golf is a good job too!


Hi Mr. Sparkle. Not sure what you mean about the front spoiler, could be the pile of snow on the front making it look different as well as the depth of the snow on the ground making it look lowered. It is just the standard spoiler on the flagship model:thumb:



ahaydock said:


> That was disgusting, but top job there mate well done :thumb:


Thanks mate. It was a stinker as you can probably work out from the piccies:doublesho



GPS said:


> Cracking work mate, looks like a different car now :thumb:


Cheers Buddy. The owner was delighted, he said he has not used it as he wants to keep it as it is. I did tell I was not completly satisfied and I wanted to finish it Saturday:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

99% interior cleaned...nice job mate....:thumb:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Where did you put the pig while you cleaned it ?

Excellent job :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Another minging interior thread, and another top job done, good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Cracking! How do people let their cars get like that? Minging...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Piratez said:


> 99% interior cleaned...nice job mate....:thumb:


Cheers Bud:thumb:



tonz said:


> Where did you put the pig while you cleaned it ?
> 
> Excellent job :thumb:


:lol: I think the pig has found a new home:thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> Another minging interior thread, and another top job done, good stuff! :thumb:


Thanks mate:thumb:



Schnorbitz said:


> Cracking! How do people let their cars get like that? Minging...


Indeed Schnorbitz. Could not be like it myself, If I was I wouldn't be on here


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Great job on that mate

Personally i'd have walked straight away from that.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

the_dubmeister said:


> Great job on that mate
> 
> Personally i'd have walked straight away from that.


I was very tempted mate, I can tell you


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

good transformation but i've seen worse .. we ended up binning the complete boot carpet and buying new it was plastered in dog hair, the outside was covered in specs of gloss paint.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

the_dubmeister said:


> Great job on that mate
> 
> Personally i'd have walked straight away from that.


Thanks Mate.



SteveTDCi said:


> good transformation but i've seen worse .. we ended up binning the complete boot carpet and buying new it was plastered in dog hair, the outside was covered in specs of gloss paint.


I was offered a vectra that was worse than this one. Builders plaster that had set into the carpets, Sticky food stuff that had melted into the carpets and seats. A dog also lived in the car, the oils and hair from it's coat had formed a thick paste on the seats.

It could have been done but would have taken days. The seats would have to have come out but I didn't think the carpet was salvageble.

As you may have guessed I turned that one down


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just thought I would post a quick update. As mentioned at the beginning of this post I finished a couple of little details on Saturday and could not believe what I saw. 

The guy had let it go to the garage and they sent it around to me afterwards and I could not believe how bad it was just within 1 week of me completing the work.

Did not get any piccies due to my camera being at home, needless to say if it was my car I think I would have burst into tears. Some people just dont know how to appreciate things


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Now that was *TERRIBLE!!*

Good work getting it looking how it was :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Now that was *TERRIBLE!!*
> 
> Good work getting it looking how it was :thumb::thumb:


Cheers Chris. It was a bad one.:thumb:


----------

